

BEER domain names are being released today - pizzaisaveggie
https://www.name.com/domains/beer

======
dmm
After about 10 different attempts:

    
    
        shitstink333.beer is taken!
        ajaxinvokecodewizard3141592.beer is taken!
    

Seems like this TLD is well picked over already.

EDIT: I'm saying the test is broken. Maybe because general availability
doesn't start until 16:00 UTC, ~15min from now?

~~~
simsketch
LOL...yes very disappointing, downvote.

~~~
pizzaisaveggie
It was switching from pre-registration to going live. Now you can register
.BEER domains again and actually start building sites on them :).
[http://name.com/domains/beer](http://name.com/domains/beer)

